# Dingle Aquarium



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

We visited this aquarium in Co. Kerry last week. While there was predominantly marine tanks, there was also a nice selection of Freshwater Species set up in specific Biotope tanks which was a nice idea. Alas, no flash photography was allowed so the image quality isn't as good as I'd like. :devil:

Oscars are considered one of the largest home kept species but you can see them here in relation to their much larger tank mates.
































Malawi Lake Tank containing various Cichlid species such as Parrotfish, Haplos and Mbunas.
















Congo River Tank containing species such as Congo Tetras, Upside-down Catfish and an Elephant Nose Fish that kept butting the catfish off the ledges...:lol:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazon Tank with Angelfish, Cardinal and Neon Tetras and a large shoal of something else that I can't remember...:blush:









For those who ever wondered about the potential size of a Common Plec, here's an example in relation to Cardinal and Neon Tetras...:gasp:...plus a nifty magnified porthole view of the Goldfish tank.
















Some Rams and Shrimp species in another tank.
















There was a great selection of Marine species here, both Coldwater and Tropical in a selection of various tank types. Alas, the corals were mostly fake which is a pity but the fish were very healthy looking and very colourful. 

Coldwater Species
Wave Tank containing species such as Pollock, Coley and Cod
















Blackbelly Rosefish and Blue Lobster
















Ocean Tunnel Tank containing species such as Congor Eels, Rays, Cod and Spider Crabs
















In the lefthand photograph, there's a Sting Ray on the sandy bottom and if you closely at the photograph on the right, there's a group of basking sharks.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Tropical Species
Tropical Marine tanks containing Red Sea species such as Damselfish and French Angelfish
















Also, Blue Tangs and Clownfish.
































Gobies and Blennies and a Longnose Hawkfish
































Cylindrical Coral Reef Tank containing species such as Tangs, Pufferfish and Wrasse plus some Starfish
















Butterfly Copperbanded and Foxface


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Reidi Seahorses
















There was a fab Sting Ray tank where you could actually stroke the rays. They seemed to like it too and poked their noses up above the water in anticipation.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

great pics mate i might have to make a trip down to kerry some day to visit this place looks good


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

in the oscar tank, i spy rainbow fish - not very biotopic 

and the Amazon tank, the "something elses" are penguin tetras and i also see hatchet fish : victory:

EDIT: and why aren't there any pics of you my lovely lady?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

God, you beat me to it


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

owlbassboy said:


> great pics mate i might have to make a trip down to kerry some day to visit this place looks good


'Tis very nice. Quite small though - you'd get through it in an hour or so. 



daftlassieEmma said:


> in the oscar tank, i spy rainbow fish - not very biotopic


Pfft, that wasn't one of the Biotope tanks...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



> ...and the Amazon tank, the "something elses" are penguin tetras and i also see hatchet fish


Yep, I forgot about those. Quite large Silver Hatchetfish actually. : victory:



> Why aren't there any pics of you my lovely lady?


I'm the one behind the camera...:whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Pfft, that wasn't one of the Biotope tanks...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I'm the one behind the camera...:whistling2:


 i was having a dig at them not you 

knew you were gonna say that ¬_¬ tis no excuse!:whip:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> knew you were gonna say that...tis no excuse!


I did post a photo way back when (in one of the Member Photo Threads in GD) one night when I was a bit drunk...:blush:...Ash will back me up as he saw it. :whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Trillian said:


> I did post a photo way back when (in one of the Member Photo Threads in GD) one night when I was a bit drunk...:blush:...Ash will back me up as he saw it. :whistling2:


 were you naked?!!! :gasp:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> were you naked?!!!


As if!! :gasp:

I'm a "Fish Mommy" to Ash, Esfa, Jake and Boccia Boy - I'm sure they'd be irrevocably scarred for life if I had been...:lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Trillian said:


> As if!! :gasp:
> 
> I'm a "Fish Mommy" to Ash, Esfa, Jake and Boccia Boy - I'm sure they'd be irrevocably scarred for life if I had been...:lol2:


I saw a naked 60 year old in Asda yesterday!!! :lol2::lol2:

Her boobs were like rabbit ears...

not saying you're 60 btw!!! haha


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Her boobs were like rabbit ears...


Happily, gravity is still on my side...:2thumb:

Nice modest signature you have there, m'dear...:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Trillian said:


> As if!! :gasp:
> 
> I'm a "Fish Mommy" to Ash, Esfa, Jake and Boccia Boy - I'm sure they'd be irrevocably scarred for life if I had been...:lol2:


my bad 



Esfa said:


> Her boobs were like rabbit ears...


 sorry, i have to say it, and rather loudly:

TRIANGLE TITS!!!

that's it out my system now :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> my bad


Nay problem, m'dear...:flrt:


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> my bad
> 
> 
> sorry, i have to say it, and rather loudly:
> ...


i think what your trying to say is toblerone tits lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome Trils! 

I have caught and eaten those shrimp before  Tasty they are.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Awesome Trils!


Yes I am. :lol2: 



> I have caught and eaten those shrimp before. Tasty they are.


Nought but a mouthful, I'd say. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Nought but a mouthful, I'd say. :whistling2:


Depends how many you catch :lol2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Depends how many you catch


True! :no1:


----------

